

What is ChatOps? And how do I get started? - Perceptes
http://blog.pagerduty.com/2014/12/what-is-chatops/

======
sciurus
I started working with Lita a few weeks ago and really liked it. I wrote up my
experience at [http://engineering.lonelyplanet.com/2014/11/19/lonely-
planet...](http://engineering.lonelyplanet.com/2014/11/19/lonely-planet-at-
hack-nashville-6.html)

